# I need to sell some of my pigeons



## Teewinot (Sep 10, 2007)

If you are looking to build a flock of homing pigeons or supplement your current flock I have several I need to sell to thin out my flock. These birds have been amazing breeders and my flock has been growing faster than I can keep up. They have also been great flyers.

I have them listed on KSL but will cut anyone from this forum a deal and sell them for $4.00 a bird.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 113&lpid=2

Matt


----------

